# Video: Mahi and Skipjack Tuna Palm Beach 11-20-10



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Had a pretty good time catching these guys out of Palm Beach Florida yesterday. Click the link to see the video:


http://www.vimeo.com/17039311


----------

